# Ronnie Coleman accused of falsely identifying self as police officer



## Arnold (May 23, 2009)

*Famed bodybuilder Ronnie Coleman accused of falsely identifying self as police officer*

01:59 PM CDT on Saturday, May 23, 2009

By BRANDON FORMBY / The Dallas Morning News


Famed bodybuilder and eight-time Mr. Olympia winner Ronnie Coleman was arrested Friday and charged with falsely identifying himself as a police officer.
Ronnie Coleman

During a traffic stop in Dalworthington Gardens, Coleman told a police officer, who had stopped him for speeding, that he was an officer in nearby Arlington, police said. Coleman then said he was a reserve officer and later said he was an officer for a hospital, according to police.

Dalworthington Gardens police Sgt. David Henderson said Coleman also produced a badge but that a records check indicated that he hadn’t been a licensed officer since 2003.

Coleman, 45, posted bail Friday and was released from jail.

Dallas Morning News


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2009)

oops.


patrick


----------



## Pirate! (May 23, 2009)

Maybe he forgot the last six years. Funny that he still caries the badge.


----------



## danzik17 (May 23, 2009)

The only thing that could have ended that funnier was if it ended up being mall security guard.


----------



## IronAddict (May 24, 2009)

Gotta give it to him for originality at least he didn't pull the, 'do you know who I am' card.


----------



## min0 lee (May 24, 2009)

I bet he has used it in the past and  got away with it.

Some cops give you a break if you were on the job before.

He screwed up by lying.


----------



## Perdido (May 24, 2009)

Sounds like somebody had a boner for him. Not that he should be above the law but they should have just given him the ticket and said have a nice day...


----------



## Chubby (May 24, 2009)

He said he *was* a police officer, not he *is* a police officer. I think he was a police officer in the past.


----------



## plums_jp (May 25, 2009)

aint nothin but a peanut


----------



## Mudge (May 26, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> He said he *was* a police officer, not he *is* a police officer. I think he was a police officer in the past.



I have a feeling the reporter used sloppy english on that one, and that he probably said something like "I am a...." maybe he thought they wouldn't check, maybe he sucks at teh english, who knows.


----------



## Merkaba (May 26, 2009)

Ronnie Blart....Mall Cop!


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2009)

What an idiot.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 27, 2009)

He probably tried to say he was an Arlington police officer...mean WAS....not IS...I am sure its not the first time someone that has served the public tried to department drop to get out of a ticket. I know it worked for me when I was active duty in the Navy. Not that I am ignorant, but I do think the officer that arrested him might have been the bigger dummy.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I am sure its not the first time someone that has served the public tried to department drop to get out of a ticket.



If it's a minor infraction most cops will let it slide and I don't disagree.


----------

